# The little clone that could...



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Feb 12, 2009)

Oki then. So I go home for the holidays during Christmas. I've been gone for a year so I have to visit the family and the friends. I head over to one friend's house inparticular to visit only to find that someone had picked up a new hobby. Aparently, I was to much of an inspiration, not to mention I moved across a border or two. No one left to mouch off of I suppose. 
Anyways, I inspect my boys setup. Quite nice, quite nice indeed. Five gallon DWC, three 1000w lights, 20 - 30 plants... I don't even know. Beautiful!!!
Even better was the trade of information and experience and such. Always fun, fun indeed. So I begin a tale of a recent closet operation underway and how I had nothing but bag beans to start with. Been so long I needed an experimental batch anyways. To my surprise and much much luck, he had just recently taken clones. Thus, my Christmas present was to be a Power Plant clone.
Must have been 2 to 3 weeks old. In a little plastic cup, you could tell it was time for a transplant. Rootbound and a bit lacking on the nutrients I'd say. But still majority green, and you won't hear a complant from me.
Now the fun part. A couple of more days and its back home for me and my new gift. So tucked in a cup in a boot in a box surrounded by **** in the floor board and covered, in the dark of night, we were off like bandits.
A rather uneventful jaunt from one side to another I must say.
I get this lovely little girl home and get her nestled in a new pot, plenty of room for roots to grow, plenty of nutes for greenery to flourish. Alas, fate had a cruel twist for this hardened lady. 
I unfortunately made the decision that my "grow" closet would double as my entertainment closet. Just storage for games and dvds and cds and such. 500 or so hundred of them. The shelving system I put up apparently after 6 or so months decided it didn't like holding that weight. And one morning I quickly arose to a mad crash.  
Where was she?? It was like digging a person out of rubble from an earthquake. Quick but gentle clearing of the mess would reveal a crushed plant. Once 8 to 10 inches tall, reduced to an inch of crushed plant. Upon evaluation, the main stem was snapped in half. Held on by just a bit of skin. I've had this happen before, the split stalk that is. On a very mature plant. But I splinted it, it worked, it lived, it produced (significantly less I'm sure). So I splint the little lady up and wrap the wound up and keep it wet but to no avail. The top quickly dies. But a bit of luck......
I just made me a Bonsai Mom....
I've had little experience with this before but it works very well. And I had three nodes left on this girl to work with.
So here we are. A month and a half old and 3 weeks after a devastating crush.
I let them grow for about a week and topped the two tallest. (FIM technique) Thats is where you cut the top growth about two thirds down from its tip. Not taking the whole top off just the majority. If done correctly this can cause that one top to turn into multiple. I've personally gotten four new growth tips at the top on one plant. One node of my PP clone just grew a new tip and the other node grew two new tips. I've even read a thread of someone who had gotten 8 growth nodes from the one top.
I just took each node and with a breadtie tied them down to the rim of them pot. She's definately had to do some recovery, but she is starting to take off and I have good node growth popping up all over. 
Hopefully, with a little time and alot of love, I'll be cloning in no time.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

thats the wholesome part of cultivating my friend. it goes on and on...


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 12, 2009)

Pretty interesting story their Dirtysouth.  Looks like you've saved your lady, I would recommend finding some place else for a storage closet though lol.




:lama:


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh no doubt...
All that stuff has taken residence on the floor in a neat pile.
I just thought it would be a good read not to mention for any newbies, it really just goes to show how resilent the canabis plant can be. You can really "f" things up but as long as it's got something to grow off of, you can recover it.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 13, 2009)

cool story mang..


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Feb 16, 2009)

yay!


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Feb 22, 2009)

Just topped the 4 most prominent growths...


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Mar 26, 2009)

Update...
So over the last few weeks, I've trimmed, FIMed, and pruned.
It's been a week since I FIMed and trimmed up some clone areas. Now I'm letting this lady do her thing without bother (minus a fan leaf once and awhile to open up some light).
Need to build an aerocloner in the next week..


----------



## JBonez (Mar 26, 2009)

nice, momma plant in no time!


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

good story thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Mar 28, 2009)

funny

can't wait for the buds !!


----------

